# critique my riding (beginner)



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Cute horse:lol:

What is see is:

You need to keep your legs under you
heals down
toes us
sit up straight
shoulders back 
loosen up your reins ... you shouldnt hold onto your horses mouth and keep the reins so tight unless your posting or halfseating

other then that you look good.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Also remember to keep your elbows by your sides, they are a bit far forward. Cute horse


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree with the above two posters. The thing that stuck out to me was your elbows. Make sure you bend them and keep them at your sides. Also "hug" your horse with your legs around his barrel (stomach). Keep those heels down and try not too sit so far back on your bottom. It gives you the appearance of a 'chair seat'.
I also think that you need to find a new saddle to ride in. That one is way too small for you...

Best of luck too you and your new trainer! Your horse is very cute!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Are the reins a little twisted? I'd could be the pictures, but make sure that your reins are straight. I'd also like to see a little longer rein, so you can take your elbows back to your sides. You are reaching too far forward because the reins are too short. Other than what the others have said, you look great! I love your trainers horse too, he's gorgeous.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Thankyou for all your comments everyone. I am really loving my lessons and I really want to learn everything I can. I can see what you mean about my elbows, I will work on that. The saddle looks a bit small in some of the photos but it doesn't feel too small when I ride, in a couple I was sitting a bit too far back so that could be why it looks like that. Also I have a big bum lol! I'm working on that too! since I started riding I've been losing about 1 kilo a week (2 pounds) but I still have about 5 or 6 kilos to lose before I'll be at my happy weight lol. Yes Sox is gorgeous, and he is such a sweet gentle horse who loves cuddles. At the end of a ride he will put his head down and nuzzle into me while I pat his head.


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

also in those photos my stirrups were one hole too short making me cramp up. I now ride one hole lower. I will post update pics in a couple of wks to show my progress


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

You look like you're having tons of fun!! Remember to keep those shoulders back and square.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think your leg position is GREAT! Most people who havent had a lot of lessons tend to sit very chair seated and your leg positioning is wonderful. Your foot is a little too far forward in the stirrup, needs to be on the ball and then push your weight in your heels but be careful your leg doenst move forward. I think you look GREAT for someone that really hasnt had a ton of lessons. Be sure not to use the reigns as a crutch, looks like you may use them for balance a little but keep up the good work! Cute horse by the way.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, just thought I'd mention that in the trotting pictures you're on the wrong diagonal. You should be rising when the outside leg goes forward, but you probably know that.

You look good!
:]


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I have been learning about diagonals, i did know to rise to the outside leg but I don't always pick up on it when I get it wrong, especially when I'm concentrating on getting over the trot poles smoothly lol.

thanks farmpony for the comment on my leg position, it could be because I have hardly ever ridden western before (once or twice), and also my trainer is good at explaining it. I do have a couple of photos where they slipped forward when trotting (when I was getting tired) but generally I'm ok at getting them to stay in the right spot


----------

